# OK, so now...



## Future (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about the proper placing yet for this, so I just aimed for the one that looked more generalized.

Yesterday upon reciept of some new GSP's (green star polyps) I happened upon a hitchhiker we know as a "Majone Anemone". It's a rather good size and I'm the type who doesn't like to flush and/or destroy an animal that easilly.

Obviously I don't want this in my DT with my corals for it's said to be a pest and multiplies just as fast if not faster than Aptapsia. I've considered a few options though and would like insight on what you would do in such a position.

1. I have a 5gal bucket out back I'm conducting an experiment on by using dead rock, old SW from my tank and natural sunlight. I could toss it in there and see what it does.

2. I could get a 10gal. tank and set up a small Majone tank, but this would be a PITA with my work schedule.

3. I could try finding someone who wants to do a Majone display or has one and give it to them to simply add to their tank.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

#3 would be nice, but good luck finding someone who wants it.

#1 would likely be a slow torturous death

#2 would be as you said, "PITA"

or, just inject it and be done with it.

Good luck!


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

Future said:


> I'm not sure about the proper placing yet for this, so I just aimed for the one that looked more generalized.
> 
> Yesterday upon reciept of some new GSP's (green star polyps) I happened upon a hitchhiker we know as a "Majone Anemone". It's a rather good size and I'm the type who doesn't like to flush and/or destroy an animal that easilly.
> 
> ...



Prepare stock solution

1. 1 tsp. pickling lime - Mrs Wages or a food grade calcium hydroxide
2. 2 tbls. tap water. 

boil water and lime in microwave for 40 sec. 
keep closed plastic container in cool place. 
You will need a vet syringe from a pet store that sells vaccinations

This mixture comes out of the needle very thick. You do not need to inject the Aiptasia. 
Just release a small amount on to the aiptasia and it will take it in. This mixture seems to stick to the
anemone, but it does not stick to the other inverts. We also use this mixture on problem hair algae.


----------

